# Esquema de un mouse.



## adri_hs_7 (Abr 14, 2008)

Hola a todos! Acabo de registrarme en este gran foro, y espero ayudar tanto como puedan ustedes ayudarme a mi.


La question esta en que pediria que alguien me pasara el esquema de un raton de bola. He buscado en internet, pero he encontrado prototipos y otras ampliaciónes pero no consigo encontrar el *esquema de un simple mouse antigüo de bola de fábrica*.


Estaría muy agradecido. Y si saben de algun link donde expliquen detalladamente su funcionamiento tambien lo agradeceria.



Muchisimas gracias y felicidades por este gran foro.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 14, 2008)

http://www.holtek.com.tw/english/products/compute_1.htm
Revisa los datasheets

El principio de funcionamiento es el de un encoder incremental (google)

El esquema fue mas o menos siempre el mismo, de los fototransistores directamente a un integrados que llevaba las cuentas y en algunos casos otro para la comunicacion por RS232 (mas componentes auxiliares).


----------



## adri_hs_7 (Abr 15, 2008)

Muchas gracias de verdad, si sabeis de alguna pagina en español que informe sobre el funcionamiento de los mouse de bola y comente un poco la placa no estaria de más.


----------

